# Ice Shanty Mod Ideas? Anyone



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I recently bought my shanty, It is a HT Fisherman Polar Ice one man flip over. I so far have one on mine and thats a measuring tape in the front for fish. I was wondering other things to do. I really want to put LED lights or decent lights in there for early mornings and nights im just not sure on what to get and what power source. I am thinking LED strips from autozone and a 12v 9 amp battery. I am also looking into rod holders. Ig you could please give me some ideas and post some pics if u can i would much appreciate it. Thanks

I had posted this in the lounge but figured i would get more feed back here.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope Hardwater sees this.....He's my "Hi Tec Idol" of modern icers......


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

i put an LED rope light in my clam and it runs off of a 12v battery. I like the idea of the ruler.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

HWF's rodholders work great. Made myself a set last year. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=37755

Read through the "tips and tricks" sticky at the top----lots of good stuff there.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

you can get led rope lights that run off your vex doesnt really kill the batterie


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I started using new Sneaker Laces to tie items up on the support bars of my Shanty. So far, I have tied a small AM/FM Radio, A Rag (to wipe my fishy hands with), and a LED light. You can also use them to hang Hats, Gloves, Mittens and Socks to dry. The Laces are flat and soft - so they won't hurt your Shanty's tent material.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Lovin Life told me he had put a flap on the outside of his years ago so he could slide the fish through it an hit a bucket outside his shanty door! Thought that was a clever idea!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i have put the corkscrew rod holders on. 
applied a self adhesive tape measure in front as you did
teflon runners
led lights all over for different effects...but i seem to just use the headlamp more than anything in low light 

removed old factory installed rope and put in an eyebolt with a c-clip and longer rope attached to a pvc/harness contraption that is a ice anchor and tow harness.

i thought you really inspected mine as that sled is fully modded out. hmmm...guess not


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just put a measuring tape on the front, doing rod holders this weekend. Figured out lights but im not in a rush. Will post pics this weekend of rod holders and measuring tape.


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll second the runners. Will definitely help your sled last much longer. With the thaws we get here in Ohio, bare pavement and ramps can be a killer. Easy to make and a bit cheaper too.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bringing this Thread back to the top... :F I have put "Zipper Pulls" on all 8 of my Shanty's Zipper Tabs. Only 87 cents for 4 of them at Wal*Mart. You can find them in the "Camping Section". They just give me a little more to grab when I reach for the Door Zippers in a hurry.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

i have a two man clam. how do i make runners ?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

find some kind of flexible plastic...ex..mud flaps ...... drill some counter sunk holes and install with stainless bolts and nylon nuts. simple and effective.

you can also use pvc....heat it up with buddy heater or heat gun....take a coffee can and bend over forming a nice even 90 degree bend. drill a hole up above the bend, in the middle an at the end. install with nuts and bolts.

use conduit to raise the sled up out of snow...place pvc on the sides using u-bolts so the conduit can be inserted in and removed when ready to fish. very easy to pull in deep snow....


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

Lot of good ideas. I think I will start with the rope lights, zipper pulls and the corkscrew. Good project for tommorrow when I am off. That was a corkscrew right.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> use conduit to raise the sled up out of snow...place pvc on the sides using u-bolts so the conduit can be inserted in and removed when ready to fish. very easy to pull in deep snow....


Was my exact plan last year. Purchased the u-bolts, had other stuff laying around. Never got around to installation. Have you actually seen anyone w/ such a setup?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Guys, they can be lengthy reads but I think there's some great info here. I read them both recently and think I am going to attempt a setup similar to fin and feather. Those with popups may love a smitty.

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=103927.0

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=88391


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Search Buddy Heater Modifications on www.iceshanty.com and you will see the grilling grate for your buddy heater. It can not be beat for any ice fishing mod. It allows for warm toasted food on the ice.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

tomb said:


> Was my exact plan last year. Purchased the u-bolts, had other stuff laying around. Never got around to installation. Have you actually seen anyone w/ such a setup?


if someone will bend up the conduit ill install it and take some pics with a full review....maybe ill buy a pipe bender and return it after its all complete unless someone here is willing to bend some conduit up?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks a lot Lightman! I saw Smitty's post but not Finandfeather's. F&F's looks perfect. The high molecular weight runners should be worth adding as well. Hope to get to both before this season ends.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I had a problem with getting my underwater camera to stay in one place and not swivel out of view. so went to home depot and got 2 of 8" lenghts of 1"x2" wood planks.clamped 'em together with a spring clamp and drilled a hole in the center just slightly smaller than the diameter of the cord to camera.makes a nice snug spot for the planks to hold the cord in place and still be flat against eachother. drove small nails through the ends of the planks so it grips the ice. now i just drop er down to the depth i want, attach the thing, and pan around till i find my lure. total must if you use a camera and i made mine with about $4 worth of materials.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

tom, I actually copied that link with just the intent to send it to you..(I want to build one that will be on skis that is interchangeable between my two shanties), but saw this thread and decided to share instead. Both of those designs are sweet!


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

ltdan said:


> Lot of good ideas. I think I will start with the rope lights, zipper pulls and the corkscrew. Good project for tommorrow when I am off. That was a corkscrew right.


My internet surfing is slow can you tell me where the best place to find the rope lights and how are they powered 12 volt batterys ?


----------

